# Trump has spent three times as many days of leisure than Obama



## charley (Aug 4, 2017)

Analysis | By end of August, Trump will have spent three times as many days at leisure as Obama

In mid-August 2011, then-non-politician Donald Trump levied a critique of President Barack Obama. Trump said he would work every day non-stop until he accomplished his campaign promises. It appears that trump forgot that promise.

On Friday, Trump will head to his golf course in Bedminster, N.J., for a 17-day vacation. That?s nearly twice as long as the vacation Obama took in August during his first year in office, when he went to Martha?s Vineyard.

By the end of August, Trump will have spent all or part of 53 days in office at leisure, compared with 15 days for Obama through August 2009. What?s more, Trump will have played at least 33 rounds of golf, nearly double Obama?s 17 rounds ? and that?s even before Trump gets to his vacation spot, an actual golf course.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2017)

Fake news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2017)

Prince said:


> Fake news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... why don't you prove this post is 'fake news' ...  go ahead !!     *sad !!!*

... today trumpy will start his 17day vacation ... you don't have a leg to stand on...


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2017)

Trump: 'I would rarely leave the White House'

Real estate mogul and reality TV star says he wouldn?t get out much if he wins the Oval Office next year.

I would rarely leave the White House because there's so much work to be done, Trump, 69, tells ITK. "I would not be a president who took vacations. I would not be a president that takes time off.

Yes, I would live in the White House because it's the appropriate thing to do, he says.
I would work. And I would make the country great again. That's what you have to do.

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* 19 Nov 2012  
Follow       Following          Unfollow          Blocked          Unblock          Pending          Cancel     

         More       





Copy link to Tweet
Embed Tweet



"Don't take vacations.  What's the point?  If you're not enjoying your work, you're in the wrong job."  -- Think Like A Billionaire

11:28 AM - 19 Nov 2012            










 ... the *sad news *is that you are a 'defender of the throne'.....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2017)

Fake news, stop watching CNN.


----------



## charley (Aug 4, 2017)

Prince said:


> Fake news, stop watching CNN.



.... geez Rob, great research[sarcasm]....


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2017)

does your obsession with Trump worry you at all? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2017)

Prince said:


> does your obsession with Trump worry you at all? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



..    truth be told, I more concerned with people who defend a billionaire bully liar as their leader...but I understand a lot of people don't think for themselves and will get behind a despot ...almost all the trumpers I know are afraid of 'black men'.. e.g.Obama  .. so they are racists anyway ...*SAD!!*... 

...I believe some people are happy because the DOW is up....  that's all they care about..  *​SAD !!!*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2017)

Fake news. 

And he is *your *leader too Chuck, you might want to read the highlights of the Constitution sometime.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 5, 2017)

Gotta be taxing cleaning up after Obama.


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2017)

Prince said:


> Fake news.
> 
> And he is *your *leader too Chuck, you might want to read the highlights of the Constitution sometime.



.... Robbie, don't be a hypocrite , you never accepted Obama, you called him a muslim from Kenya... you're a 'birthier' just like your hero trumpetto...  so now you wanna talk shit about the constitution...??   It was ok for you and the others here to hate Obama , & post hateful shit about him...   *but* trump is a white god...    ...


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> Gotta be taxing cleaning up after Obama.




... with all respect Zaphod ,,, I don't see it that way..    I never liked Hillary, but I did like Obama...  he was a calm gentleman, educated & smart...he did a great job leading a country that the senate leader on day one said the republicans will block all Obama legislature ,,, most of you guys selectively chose not to remember that,,, i'll google it for you so you can see for yourself....    by the way prince will call this fake news, anything he doesn't want to hear is leftist fake news...check it out , it's only 7 seconds long...

https://youtu.be/W-A09a_gHJc


----------



## charley (Aug 5, 2017)

The GOP's no-compromise pledge

If Republicans take the House as anticipated on election night, voters can expect to hear the customary talk about coming together with Democrats for the good of the country.

President Barack Obama inevitably will extend a hand across the aisle as well.

But that's Tuesday. Right now, the tone is a lot different  with Republicans pledging to embrace an agenda for the next two years that sounds a lot like their agenda for the past two: *[*Block Obama at all costs.*] *

Heres John Boehner, the likely speaker if Republicans take the House, offering his plans for Obama's agenda: We're going to do everything  and I mean everything we can do  to kill it, stop it, slow it down, whatever we can.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2017)

well 2 things, Trump is working for free, and he owns the best golf courses around the world. but to this point I will say a lot of people think the world will stop moving if they dont show up to work. performance and attendance arent always linked


----------



## Swiper (Aug 6, 2017)

yea trump is a lazy bum, gets nothing done and just wants to vacation all the time.


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2017)

Swiper said:


> yea trump is a lazy bum, gets nothing done and just wants to vacation all the time.




.....   a fact is a fact is a fact....


----------



## dagambd (Aug 6, 2017)

charley said:


> ... with all respect Zaphod ,,, I don't see it that way..    I never liked Hillary, but I did like Obama...  he was a calm gentleman, educated & smart...he did a great job leading a country that the senate leader on day one said the republicans will block all Obama legislature ,,, most of you guys selectively chose not to remember that,,, i'll google it for you so you can see for yourself....    by the way prince will call this fake news, anything he doesn't want to hear is leftist fake news...check it out , it's only 7 seconds long...
> 
> https://youtu.be/W-A09a_gHJc



What a fucking toad?! McConnelling anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Aug 6, 2017)

i actually think it's better congress gets nothing done.   this way that can't  fuk up the country anymore than they already have.  of course it would be nice if they repealed laws. when they get along or one party rule and get laws passed they almost always fuk things up even worse with unintended consequences.  i'm fine with a do nothing congress.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2017)

charley said:


> ...but I did like Obama...  he was a calm gentleman, educated & smart...he did a great job leading a country that the senate leader on day one said the republicans will block all Obama legislature ,,, most of you guys selectively chose not to remember that,,, i'll google it for you so you can see for yourself....    by the way prince will call this fake news, anything he doesn't want to hear is leftist fake news...check it out , it's only 7 seconds long..



 

...all fake news Chuck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2017)

Prince said:


> ...all fake news Chuck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.... so this clip is from youtube, McConnel speaking at the Heritage Foundation..... so you tell us what is *fake ????    *  ....


https://youtu.be/W-A09a_gHJc




   we're still waiting Rob.....


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 7, 2017)

lol.  Gonna be waiting a while.


Grab a snickers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2017)

charley said:


> .... so this clip is from youtube, McConnel speaking at the Heritage Foundation..... so you tell us what is *fake ????    *  ....
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/W-A09a_gHJc
> ...



what is your point again with this guy and the video? 

you post so much Trump and Repub *hate* its hard to decipher wtf you're talking about exactly.


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2017)

Prince said:


> what is your point again with this guy and the video?
> 
> you post so much Trump and Repub *hate* its hard to decipher wtf you're talking about exactly.



.... if you read the post you'd know the point.. ....  you post so much Obama and Dem *hate we know wtf you're saying !!!! 

*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2017)

charley said:


> .... if you read the post you'd know the point.. ....  you post so much Obama and Dem *hate we know wtf you're saying !!!!
> 
> *



Let's count the number of Trump hate threads you have started here.


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2017)

Prince said:


> Let's count the number of Trump hate threads you have started here.




...compared to what ??   the number of Obama hate threads you have started here ...   ..


----------



## Swiper (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2017)

charley said:


> ...compared to what ??   the number of Obama hate threads you have started here ...   ..



show me all of these Obama hate threads I have started please...see image for all threads *you have started in the past two weeks* only and 95% are Trump hate threads...

... you are following the same stats as CNN.


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2017)

... calm down there Rob, you're letting your obsession with protecting trumpy get the best of you... but I'll play along with you..

...I can see .. an NFL post

....................a 'chicks' post

....................a Joe Arpio post

...................'pretty female faces' post

...................a John McCain post about his cancer

...................Caitlyn Jenner post

...................sky diver death post

................... Jeff Sessions post

.................... Sean Spicer post

..................... and a few kind hearted trumpetto posts  ....     ...

................... I read shit on the internet Rob, not the T.V........


----------



## Arnold (Aug 7, 2017)

Fake news.


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

Now everything that's true is fake news. I could kill the person who coined the phrase fake news. Wait a minute.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Now everything that's true is fake news. I could kill the person who coined the phrase fake news. Wait a minute....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It was at Donald Trump's first press conference as President-elect when the term "fake news" broke out of media discussions and into the mainstream. "You are fake news!" he pointed at CNN's Jim Acosta while refusing to listen to his question. Since then, the now President of the USA has been calling out major media outlets several times a week for being FAKE NEWS via his Twitter feed - particularly CNN and the New York Times. But why is Donald Trump using the term fake news so frequently, and where did it come from. It does appear that any news that Trump didn't like is what he called fake news. Many followers of Trump are influenced by Trump's contempt of the National Press .







*Where did fake news come from?*

Bending the truth for political gain is certainly nothing new - it's propaganda, and the record of its uses stretch back to ancient times. Octavian famously used a campaign of disinformation to aid his victory over Marc Anthony in the final war of the Roman Republic. In its aftermath, he changed his name to Augustus, and dispatched a flattering and youthful image of himself throughout the Empire, maintaining its use in his old age. Fake news also has a history in American politics:


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

charley said:


> It was at Donald Trump?s first press conference as President-elect when the term "fake news" broke out of media discussions and into the mainstream. "You are fake news!" he pointed at CNN?s Jim Acosta while refusing to listen to his question. Since then, the now President of the USA has been calling out major media outlets several times a week for being ?FAKE NEWS? via his Twitter feed - particularly CNN and the New York Times. But why is Donald Trump using the term ?fake news? so frequently, and where did it come from. It does appear that any news that Trump didn't like is what he called fake news. Many followers of Trump are influenced by Trump's contempt of the National Press .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you see Trump put on his big boy pants yesterday? He looked so strong and powerful (I'm crying from laughing so hard because he is anything but) and yet still so stupid. I hope N Korea drops a nuke on his fucking head so I no longer have to breathe the same air as this low life piece of scum. He makes rapists and murderers look like angels. I'm sure what he said yesterday had to be written for him. And then someone had to read it to him. And if you look closely, Melania was whispering it into his ear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Did you see Trump put on his big boy pants yesterday? He looked so strong and powerful (I'm crying from laughing so hard because he is anything but) and yet still so stupid. I hope N Korea drops a nuke on his fucking head so I no longer have to breathe the same air as this low life piece of scum. He makes rapists and murderers look like angels. I'm sure what he said yesterday had to be written for him. And then someone had to read it to him. And if you look closely, Melania was whispering it into his ear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



.....     the only problem with dropping a nuke on his bald head is it would kill a lot of good Americans that have suffered enough under trumpy. To quote 'trumpski' *sad !!!..*
 we have a situation where an old white American male can and will send young men and women off to die to protect the 'trump name'...a man who never served , never went to war, never saw others blown in half...  that's the type of leader we have in the White House.. a coward !!!


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

charley said:


> .....     the only problem with dropping a nuke on his bald head is it would kill a lot of good Americans that have suffered enough under trumpy. To quote 'trumpski' *sad !!!..*
> we have a situation where an old white American male can and will send young men and women off to die to protect the 'trump name'...a man who never served , never went to war, never saw others blown in half...  that's the type of leader we have in the White House.. a coward !!!



He sure has put on a show for everyone. I'll give him that. But that's all it has been and ever will be, a show. He will say and do whatever he can if it benefits him. His base wants a tough guy, he'll act like a tough guy but we know better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

dagambd said:


> He sure has put on a show for everyone. I'll give him that. But that's all it has been and ever will be, a show. He will say and do whatever he can if it benefits him. His base wants a tough guy, he'll act like a tough guy but we know better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... this is as close to holding a rifle that trumpski ever got...


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ... this is as close to holding a rifle that trumpski ever got...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ... this is as close to holding a rifle that trumpski ever got...



Did you serve in the military Chuck? 

I did...


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Did you serve in the military Chuck?
> 
> I did...



....no I didn't Rob,  I was either in rehab , jail or pretrial probation...when I was young I had a few *drug *problems.. so I just put it out there..   ..


----------



## solidassears (Aug 9, 2017)

You are a moron!


----------



## Swiper (Aug 9, 2017)

did someone say melania ?


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Did you serve in the military Chuck?
> 
> I did...



Don't confuse issues.   We have lots of peacetime.   I'm not going to hold it against some who didn't serve during peacetime.

When your country asks you to go because your number is up and you don't go.    That makes you a piece of shit.

And those goes for everyone from Ali to Trump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Don't confuse issues.   We have lots of peacetime.   I'm not going to hold it against some who didn't serve during peacetime.
> 
> When your country asks you to go because your number is up and you don't go.    That makes you a piece of shit.
> 
> ...



Completely agree. Goes for everyone who didn't go when their number was called. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ....no I didn't Rob,  I was either in rehab , jail or pretrial probation...when I was young I had a few *drug *problems.. so I just put it out there..   ..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Don't confuse issues.   We have lots of peacetime.   I'm not going to hold it against some who didn't serve during peacetime.
> 
> When your country asks you to go because your number is up and you don't go.    That makes you a piece of shit.
> 
> ...



I am referring to people talking shit about Trump not serving in the military, and they can talk that shit as long as they served in the military, if not STFU.


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> I am referring to people talking shit about Trump not serving in the military, and they can talk that shit as long as they served in the military, if not STFU.



Hey man, the issue isn't whether or not he served. The issue is whether or not he weaseled out of going with bone spurs or some other bullshit deferment anyone probably could have used but manned the fuck up and went. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 9, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Hey man, the issue isn't whether or not he served. The issue is whether or not he weaseled out of going with bone spurs or some other bullshit deferment anyone probably could have used but manned the fuck up and went.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly, that bag of shit was called to serve and his daddy's money got him out of it.    Ted Nugent is also a cowardly heap of shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Hey man, the issue isn't whether or not he served. The issue is whether or not he weaseled out of going with bone spurs or some other bullshit deferment anyone probably could have used but manned the fuck up and went.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh you mean the same thing the Billy Clinton did? Give me a break.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Oh you mean the same thing the Billy Clinton did? Give me a break.



Yup, exactly.   Glad we agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Yup, exactly.   Glad we agree
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Who cares? Let me tell you something I would not have gone to Vietnam either! How about you?


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Oh you mean the same thing the Billy Clinton did? Give me a break.



Hey, he's a piece of shit for doing it too. I keep stating this....Im glad the economy is doing well. Im glad the market is up. Im glad we've added more jobs. This all could be a continuum of Obama's presidency or maybe not. Time will tell. Trump is an immoral person to the bone. Uses people and hurts people for his own benefit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Who cares? Let me tell you something I would not have gone to Vietnam either! How about you?



When your country calls you to serve you serve.   I believe you signed a commitment to do so when you turned 18.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> When your country calls you to serve you serve.   I believe you signed a commitment to do so when you turned 18.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Vietnam war was a crock of shit, nobody was serving this country it was a death trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

dagambd said:


> Hey, he's a piece of shit for doing it too. I keep stating this....Im glad the economy is doing well. Im glad the market is up. Im glad we've added more jobs. This all could be a continuum of Obama's presidency or maybe not. Time will tell. Trump is an immoral person to the bone. Uses people and hurts people for his own benefit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed, so everyone needs to STFU and accept the election. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Agreed, so everyone needs to STFU and accept the election.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you honestly think it's about the election? I don't believe that was mentioned once in this thread. The Mueller investigation will take care of that and I'll gladly accept the outcome. Won't change what Trump is about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> I am referring to people talking shit about Trump not serving in the military, and they can talk that shit as long as they served in the military, if not STFU.




   .*you 'shut the fuck up'..*you don't know me, I was being honest,,,  I'll say what the *fuck *​I want...   you're a two faced asshole Rob... in real life I know you're a pussy, your posts say that much about you..  as long as I'm here at AG, I won't forget what a chump you are, and will remind you.......yea I'm pissed


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey tough guy Prince Rob, how much time have you done, how many rehabs you been in...    ?


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Agreed, so everyone needs to STFU and accept the election.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




......fuck you and 'everyone needs to STFU and accept the election'.... how trumpian you are....   lock that asshole up... piece of shit


----------



## charley (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Who cares? Let me tell you something I would not have gone to Vietnam either! How about you?




;;; that's because you're a fucking coward...


----------



## Swiper (Aug 9, 2017)

why would you want to die or fight a war for some foreign country like vietnam which has absolutely nothing to do with the usa?  

politicians send you off to fight for another country that has nothing to do with the usa and you'll gladly go?   that's sounds crazy to me.  since when do you trust politicians and why do you want to fight a war and possibly die for some other foreign country?  makes no sense to me. 

explain why you would want to fight and possibly die in a war for a foreign country?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

charley said:


> .*you 'shut the fuck up'..*you don't know me, I was being honest,,,  I'll say what the *fuck *​I want...   you're a two faced asshole Rob... in real life I know you're a pussy, your posts say that much about you..  as long as I'm here at AG, I won't forget what a chump you are, and will remind you.......yea I'm pissed


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2017)

charley said:


> Hey tough guy Prince Rob, how much time have you done, how many rehabs you been in...    ?



I have no criminal record, been arrested but never charged with any crimes. Never been to a rehab, I don't have an addictive personality and I got involved in bodybuilding at age 14, health and gaining muscle was all I cared about for a few decades.




charley said:


> ......fuck you and 'everyone needs to STFU and accept the election'.... how trumpian you are....   lock that asshole up... piece of shit



You will never understand us Trump supporters, it has absolutely nothing to do with liking him as a person, its what he stands for and who he is fighting for...US! some day you will get it. lol




charley said:


> ;;; that's because you're a fucking coward...



No because I am intelligent and I value my life, I am not going off and fighting a war that had absolutely nothing to do with America.


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> I have no criminal record, been arrested but never charged with any crimes. Never been to a rehab, I don't have an addictive personality and I got involved in bodybuilding at age 14, health and gaining muscle was all I cared about for a few decades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think he stands for you? What has he done in his life that has been for anyone else but himself? This thread has pitted people that have been on these forums for years against each other. That's what Trump has done to this country and that's exactly what he wants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Aug 9, 2017)

dagambd said:


> You think he stands for you? What has he done in his life that has been for anyone else but himself? This thread has pitted people that have been on these forums for years against each other. That's what Trump has done to this country and that's exactly what he wants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Adam Smith, the invisible hand. 

it's the unintended consequences of self interest that benefits society.  that applies to Trumps businesses and hopefully as potus too.  that's yet to be seen


----------



## dagambd (Aug 9, 2017)

Swiper said:


> Adam Smith, the invisible hand.
> 
> it's the unintended consequences of self interest that benefits society.  that applies to Trumps businesses and hopefully as potus too.  that's yet to be seen



I hope you're right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 10, 2017)

Swiper said:


> Adam Smith, the invisible hand.
> 
> it's the unintended consequences of self interest that benefits society.  that applies to Trumps businesses and hopefully as potus too.  that's yet to be seen



Swiped, I know you lean more conservative, but were you a nevertrumper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2017)

dagambd said:


> You think he stands for you? What has he done in his life that has been for anyone else but himself? This thread has pitted people that have been on these forums for years against each other. That's what Trump has done to this country and that's exactly what he wants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He holds the same beliefs as me, I never said we were alike. His interest is in making America great again, not lining his pockets. Ummm, no that is what Democrats have done and continue to do, they have caused the divide and continue to do so because it fits their agenda.


----------



## dagambd (Aug 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> He holds the same beliefs as me, I never said we were alike. His interest is in making America great again, not lining his pockets. Ummm, no that is what Democrats have done and continue to do, they have caused the divide and continue to do so because it fits their agenda.



Come on. Trump doesn't even know what he believes in, lol. I just hope he doesn't get us all killed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Aug 10, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Swiped, I know you lean more conservative, but were you a nevertrumper?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



no i like trump.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 10, 2017)

here's a quick video of Trump on vacation 

https://youtu.be/tujhhG2eA-k


----------



## dagambd (Aug 10, 2017)

Swiper said:


> here's a quick video of Trump on vacation
> 
> https://youtu.be/tujhhG2eA-k



Was this in between rounds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> He holds the same beliefs as me, I never said we were alike. His interest is in making America great again, not lining his pockets. Ummm, no that is what Democrats have done and continue to do, they have caused the divide and continue to do so because it fits their agenda.




....tell us one thing.. you and your hero are going to make America great again....    so give us the date, the year or the century that America was greater than it is now...  if you can't say exactly,  then your post is just another bullshit post..   *waiting for date...*​


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2017)

charley said:


> ....tell us one thing.. you and your hero are going to make America great again....    so give us the date, the year or the century that America was greater than it is now...  if you can't say exactly,  then your post is just another bullshit post..   *waiting for date...*​



just look at the economic growth in the past 7 months...


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> just look at the economic growth in the past 7 months...





   ... that's what I mean about you Rob.... another bullshit answer...   *MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN......  you wrote it...  so when was America great again ?? 

....guess I have to spell it out for you*... trump promised to make America great again, referring to a former time in the USA when things were much better...  ok .. you tell us when that was ...  I'd love to know..


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2017)

*..still waiting *


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2017)

It might take more than 7 months but he's off to a great start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> It might take more than 7 months but he's off to a great start.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



again I'll repeat the question ....  


*....guess I have to spell it out for you*... trump promised to make America great again, referring to a former time in the USA when things were much better...  ok .. you tell us when that was ...  I'd love to know..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2017)

take a trip to Detroit or Chicago or Flynt MI and let me know...


----------



## dagambd (Aug 11, 2017)

"Locked and loaded"? Was he playing cowboys and Indians this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 11, 2017)

Prince said:


> take a trip to Detroit or Chicago or Flynt MI and let me know...




I'd love for you tell me what the causes of "Flynts" issues are

lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Aug 11, 2017)

dagambd said:


> "Locked and loaded"? Was he playing cowboys and Indians this morning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



lol he's not joking around. Trump means what he says. it's as real as it gets.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 11, 2017)

Swiper said:


> lol he's not joking around. Trump means what he says. it's as real as it gets.



So far there's no reason to believe that.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Aug 11, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> So far there's no reason to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's just the short list. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

Prince said:


> take a trip to Detroit or Chicago or Flynt MI and let me know...



......  one more time.. When was 'America great again'....in the *past* .. not the future... you & trumpito say 'make America great again'.... what decade or year or even day are you & trumpy talking about ??? you keep telling us some city ...here's the question , one more time... *when was America great *???...how about giving us a date...


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

Swiper said:


> lol he's not joking around. Trump means what he says. it's as real as it gets.




...  Swiper , I agree, this asshole will start a war without really knowing what he did ,, then he'll need to find someone to blame it on, because trump will not accept responsibility for his any of his actions. He will blame Obama, Sessions the Clintons, McConnell ...  trump will never assume his own guilt .. we have a mentally unstable potus..


----------



## Swiper (Aug 11, 2017)

charley said:


> ...  Swiper , I agree, this asshole will start a war without really knowing what he did ,, then he'll need to find someone to blame it on, because trump will not accept responsibility for his any of his actions. He will blame Obama, Sessions the Clintons, McConnell ...  trump will never assume his own guilt .. we have a mentally unstable potus..



what would you do when noko says they're going to launch missiles at guam a us territory with US citizens and military there?   there's no choice but to act. either bomb the launch pads or nuke the country.  
the usa will never live under or with threats like noko has done.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 11, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> So far there's no reason to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




don't think you understand the threat noko has issued.  Trump is not joking and he will do what he says on this issue.  it's as real as it gets.


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

Swiper said:


> what would you do when noko says they're going to launch missiles at guam a us territory with US citizens and military there?   there's no choice but to act. either bomb the launch pads or nuke the country.
> the usa will never live under or with threats like noko has done.



.. I'm not against bombing noko if need be... but first I'd try to kill kim by any means , assassination by sniper, poison , limited bombing...  but trump goes right to his 'tough guy act'....   and it's stupid...  don't telegram your actions, sneak up on kim..   Don't go on national t.v. and brag about 'fire & fury'...     do it !!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 11, 2017)

I thought China was handle this for us, believe me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> So far there's no reason to believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. good post!!!!      ....


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> I thought China was handle this for us, believe me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



... it's hard for 'world nations' to support trump..  they understand that he has 'no loyalty'.. his 'word' is 'no good',  so you can't depend on him..


----------



## dagambd (Aug 11, 2017)

charley said:


> ... it's hard for 'world nations' to support trump..  they understand that he has 'no loyalty'.. his 'word' is 'no good',  so you can't depend on him..



Can read him like a book. I can't even stand to hear him speak. Mindless idiot. I bet he jizzes his pants every time he says "my generals". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/-gXTJAg3AOs


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2017)

you know they say this same shit with every POTUS...


----------



## charley (Aug 11, 2017)

Prince said:


> you know they say this same shit with every POTUS...



....  your job defending trump will never end, he's a bottomless pit..


----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## charley (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2017)

My lord can we say Trump obsession? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STANGDUDERANGER (Aug 14, 2017)

It is fake news. I love how people still nuthug on obummer bin laden!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------

